
Ask HN: What do you use for testing REST APIs? - ravikiranj
For example, assert JSON response format, verify POST returned HTTP 201, deal with different API versions, assert exceptions (4xx) on bad client data etc.
======
mikest
I have done some small tests with SoapUI.

